# Sell Your Turnips For A Price.



## Toot (Mar 22, 2020)

Null


----------



## Daisy189 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey, you can get turnips in my town! However, my prices aren't the best (107 each). Let me know if this is still ok.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 22, 2020)

darn it's past 12 for me, she's gone :'(


----------



## Daisy189 (Mar 22, 2020)

Dodo code D74VD if you want to come


----------



## Toot (Mar 22, 2020)

Daisy189 said:


> Hey, you can get turnips in my town! However, my prices aren't the best (107 each). Let me know if this is still ok [\QUOTE]
> 
> That works. Add me as a friend and I’ll open up.


----------



## DarkMyst (Mar 22, 2020)

I had sent a message, but is too late? lol


----------



## MrBox (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi, I'm interested. The TBT forums are so laggy right now LOL 
they're going for 96 bells right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi, I'm interested. The TBT forums are so laggy right now LOL 
they're going for 96 bells right now


----------



## brittneygrrr (Mar 22, 2020)

I can give you some of mine if you let me sell on your island. Would that work? How many do you need/want?


----------



## kayleee (Mar 22, 2020)

I will be forever in your debt if I can come sell my turnips in your town


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok I’m sorry. The forum was just being super crazy laggy. We look good for now. I’ll PM you Mr Box

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: anyone else?


----------



## DarkMyst (Mar 23, 2020)

oh is too late? Do you still need to buy turnips as it went past the time ;;


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkMyst said:


> oh is too late? Do you still need to buy turnips as it went past the time ;;



Yeah If you don’t have Daisy, I’m gonna have to pass. Sorry mate.


----------



## DarkMyst (Mar 23, 2020)

oh alright. I did when I originally posted and sent a pm, I cant TT backwards with turnips unfortunately.


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkMyst said:


> oh alright. I did when I originally posted and sent a pm, I cant TT backwards with turnips unfortunately.



Ahh sorry about that. I would have, but the forum was being stupid.


----------



## DarkMyst (Mar 23, 2020)

Its alright, alternatively I could have just sold my turnips, left, TT'd back to this morning and then opened my gates, but wasn't sure if you would be up for that. 

The site has been loading really slowly for me too, I thought it was my internet, its my first day back since like, two years ago or more?


----------



## babykas (Mar 23, 2020)

Is it too late?


----------



## V I Z I O N (Mar 23, 2020)

i still have daisy, can i come sell some turnips??


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

DarkMyst said:


> Its alright, alternatively I could have just sold my turnips, left, TT'd back to this morning and then opened my gates, but wasn't sure if you would be up for that.
> 
> The site has been loading really slowly for me too, I thought it was my internet, its my first day back since like, two years ago or more?



I didn’t think you’d want to. Sorry for the late replies. The forums are slow and I just don’t want to bother with them rn. It’s late for me bill hit you guys up tomorrow if you still want to.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 23, 2020)

I would love to join if you're offering to TT back? Sorry not sure if I understood ^^; Have a good night either way!


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

Apollyna said:


> I would love to join if you're offering to TT back? Sorry not sure if I understood ^^; Have a good night either way!



As long as you have Daisy, I have the prices.


----------



## Tommyvm1214 (Mar 23, 2020)

*My prices are 94 bells each*

It is currently sunday in my town.


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

Tommyvm1214 said:


> It is currently sunday in my town.



Nice. Mind if I come buy?


----------



## Tommyvm1214 (Mar 23, 2020)

Toot said:


> Nice. Mind if I come buy?


 Sure!


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

Anyone else?


----------



## cannabis_crossing (Mar 23, 2020)

Are you still doing this?


----------



## Tayeb (Mar 23, 2020)

Hey, its not currently Sunday on my island, but I did buy some turnips and have them stored. Any chance I could come over and sell them please?


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

cannabis_crossing said:


> Are you still doing this?



Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tayeb said:


> Hey, its not currently Sunday on my island, but I did buy some turnips and have them stored. Any chance I could come over and sell them please?



Not without Daisy ya can’t. Sorry mate.


----------



## cannabis_crossing (Mar 23, 2020)

Okay, I have turnips selling for 97 bells


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

cannabis_crossing said:


> Okay, I have turnips selling for 97 bells



Sounds cool. Mind dropping me a dodo code?


----------



## Toot (Mar 23, 2020)

*This thread is ded. 

Do not post. I shall not respond.*


----------

